# IUI Girls Part 144



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

New home for all the lovelies

Hope it brings us happy days ahead.....



Holly xxxx

PS big waves to Magpie, Charliezoom, Katrinar and all the other special buddies!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Holly 

Ta for new home. 

Hello lovie! How are you my love? How is home sweet home, all settled in I hope? 
Need to catch up on a pm gotta ask you how you're getting on with our pet subject!
Loads of love to ya.  Charlie xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

*Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes *  
      

*2006 Sucess* 
Anita IUI BFP FEB 
Kitty IUI BFP FEB
Sandi BFP FEB
Charliezoom IUI BFP FEB

*2ww Baby Makers*
     
Tessa
Sair 
CK6
Kizzymouse
Sweetcheeks
HellyS
Kitty
Vicks
Lou
Rebecca
Redpepper
Dillydolly
Jaynemay
Bodia

*Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go*
     
Lucy
Chickadee
Mouse14
Katrina
Claire

*Our turn next - The Baster Addicts*!  
     
Corinna
VB
NatalieB
Minow
Molly 
Catspjs 
Deb30 
Struthie 
KellyL 
Babyfish
Magpie
Perky Pinky - break until March
Jilly natural cycles till march
JanT
Misty

*Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments * 
  
Lilly2K3 - IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - IVF
Aliso - IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Jo Jed - IVF
********** IVF
Catwoman - IVF
Creaky - IVF
Holly C - IVF/ICSI
Erica - IVF
SarahJJ - IVF
Shazia - IVF
Moomin - IVF
Jo9 - Going to IVF
Kelly Dallard - Going to IVF
Nikki - DE IVF Spain

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption

Ladies if there are any changes to be made then let me know and I'll change or add stuff to the list.
Claire


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Goodness, a girl does not come on line for two days and has to spend hours catching up!!

Kizzy - glad you have reached a space where you can chill and let it happen. I hope it does for you. What made you trains as a reiki practitioner? 

Deb - Hope the appointment well. 

Lucy - Hope your appointment went well too. I have used acupuncture in the past with chinese herbs. No pg, and I seemed to have a regular cycle anyway. But it did meant the pain at the onset of AF was much less. Very welcome oucome given that I can pass out at times when the witch arrives. 

Sair - Waiting, waiting. Decided the only way to pass the time is to pass it well so really looking after nutrition, fluid vits etc. Chocolate seems to be a problem tho!

Magpie - The puppy is lovely. Hope the injections are going OK

Chickadee - hope your injections are going OK as well

Amanda - giving up work to quit the stress sounds like a good plan forward for you. It is truly amazing the impact stress has on our bodies ah! I hear that there is a natural progesterone available - it comes as a cream. May be away to avoid further synthetic stuff going into the body? 

Katinar - good luck for Monday. I hope that nasty cyst has performed a magic disappearing act!

Jan - Poor you! I hope the sunshine we have had the last two days has started to work its magic and that you are starting to feel a bit brighter.

KittyH - It's a bit hard hitting when every one else's good news just rubs salt in the wound, so to speak. You are allowed to feel a little envious! You need lots of hugs. Don't loss hope and take a bit of time to look after/nurture yourself!

So wishing everyone who is waiting (2WW or otherwise), jabbing, testing etc good vibes... I have to say it is nice to see the sun - I just wish it was warm too. Tired of being cold!! Have a great Friday. The weekend is nearly here. 

M


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning ladies - thanks to everyone for the lovely messages. I'm really proud of losing some weight. I'm not huge but the doctor tells me I'd be improving my chances if I lost another stone. With PCOS though it comes off so slow doesn't it.   it could drive a girl mad! 

It's so nearly the weekend!!!!!! Yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!        

Chickadee - good luck for scan on Saturday - my next one is Monday so not too long to wait, then another one on Weds. It's a nightmare though as I have a 40 mile drive to the hospital from work! and then have to go back in again. I love the follie dance!        we'd better keep up with this till those follies get nice and huge! 
  
Kizzy - how's the wait going? Are you more chilled now?
                      
Nikki - how are you feeling now? 

Tessa - night sweats! In this temperature! poor you having to move to the spare room. Not nice for you.

Katrina - well done on getting the old witch! and good luck with the treatment honey! 

Sweetcheeks, Helly, Kitty, Rebecca, Mouse, Dillydolly, Jilly, Deb, Liz, Jan,   and  for you all. Especially those on the  
                
Claire - good luck for the testing. Fingers crossed for you  

Misky, how are you finding it all?

Anyway I hope I'll catch up with more of you later on. These posts seem to be getting longer and longer!!! 

Have a great day ladies.
Lu
xxxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello all!

Nice to see you online Holly!!! Miss ya!

Just a quickie this morning - off to look at more houses for mum  . 

Appointment was fine yesterday - the nurse ran though it all again, but she won't show me injection stuff till the baseline scan, which should be next week, although I don't think AF is going to be on time this month - grrr. 

I'll be back with some personals later. 

 for everybody!

Liz
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for the new home Holly!!

Morning to all the lovely IUI ladies!! 

Hi Lucy, hows the injections going? 

Hi Magpie, good luck when you injections start! 

Hi Misky, my friend was telling me about Reiki one Christmas when she was down from Paisley, and I was really interested in it, as I have always been interested in spiritual healing too. So I saved up the pennies and did Reiki 1 and Reiki 2 last year, it is quite expensive! Master would be next step, where you can teach others. I would love to do it as a career but I bought a table and everything but sadly no interest down here so I've been forced to sell table, I just do it on friends and myself!!

I think I need some today! ....here's an update, 
I awoke this morning at 5.00am to go for a pee (this is becoming a regular occurence!) I got back into bed and started to feel really sick and I couldnt get back to sleep, I didnt get back up again tho and it eventually passed.
I am off work today anyways so had a nice lie in after crappy sleep!! I got up about half hour ago (lazzzy!!) and I was SICK!!!   , this next bit is TMI warning in advance....cos I obviously havent eaten for awhile it wasnt food sick just watery sick (yuk, sorry!!) 

My tummy had been gurgling all night and had quite bad wind! (oops!) 
So is it a tum upset or something more??       

Just to add I am not a person who is sick very often

Hmmm??!! I hate this  every little thing makes you think is it isnt it!!?? 

Well enuff of that hey! *Its DAY 11!!!!!* I feel rough gonna try nibble some toast and have some de caff or water

Love yas and leaves yas til laters
XXXX

Oh must update diary with new development!!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh poor Kizzy - I'm sorry you're feeling so rough. I have no idea what your symptoms are as I've never had IUI before. I've got everything crossed for you Kizzy that you get some good news this month. Especially on your anniversary! 

 

I hope you feel better soon xxx

It's a shame that the reiki didn't work out. My uncle doesn't do it for a living - does it mainly for friends and family who don't mock him for it. Mean eh. 

Lu
xxx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Morning ladies
Really couldn't sleep last night kept waking up every 2 hours, but I could go back to sleep easily.  But then woke at 8:30 and that was it, there was no going back to sleep.  So have been catching up with sky +.  The   still hasn't showed her ugly head as yet, but it's early yet.  (.)(.) aren't as sore today so I'm just waiting for her to show.  As you can tell I'm really not that positive about having a BFP, thats why I haven't tested as yet, as I don't want the dissapointment.  Think I will phone the clinic to make sure that we can have the treatment this month, in case the   arrives later today or on the weekend.  Need some advise ladies, I feel really confused at the moment.

Sorry ladies this has been very me post.

I hope everyone is OK and will pop on later to do some personals

Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Lucy, I hope I feel better too cos if I cant eat i will be miserable!!!  Havent been sick again, if I tell DP he will say oh its morning sickness! So might not tell him!  

Hi Claire            hope she   doesnt come!!   

Sending everyone      

I will be back later XXX


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies 

I'm back just cant stay away today, DH is in work and I could do with some support.  I'm so nervous I shouldn't be, I think I know what the outcome is gonna be.

And my tooth hurts, it's still bleeding a little  .

Kitty hope your feeling well, I don't want to but a downer on you, but we have a stomach bug down here, but it could be a sign of something else.  There used to be a thread on here which stated most of the signs and symptoms of every pregnancy, but I cant remember where I saw it (sorry it was a while ago, when I was on clomid approx 1yr ago).

Fingers crossed for us and doing a little    

Claire


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Claire I'm so sorry you're feeling down.     huge hugs to you. 
I can't advise as this is the first time I'm going through this. 
I've got everything crossed though that you'll have good news, I know you're not feeling confident but you never know.



Take care of yourself honey
Lu
xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Claire sending you some      


No stomach bugs going around here, could be something I ate of course but the 2WW plays with your mind, and I havent been sick before, and I feel fine now!      

Does anyone know how soon sickness can show up? I'm on Day 11  

Anyways take care xxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Claire - Lots of   for you hun.  I'd get onto clinic so you are all set just in case AF turns up, Hopefully she won't! But that way you can put that out of your mind. Soz tooth is still bleeding, have you still got a wodding in (tampon type thing)? It should stop today I'm sure. Hate tooth things they are so nasty, you poor love a lot to contend with. I hope it eases soon.
Will you test tomorrow if   ? Good luck sweetie.
 

Kizzy - Oh my sickness and peeing!   It is all looking good. Implantation occurs from day 6 to 12 past O so that means HCG is being put into your system from the lil jelly bean so it is possible to be 'morning or any of the night or day sickness' . Churning tummy - could be a food or bug thing but may have been as poor tummy was so empty after being sick, a bit disgruntled! Are you feeling   and stressed or calm and   ? How are the (.)(.)s doing? I had frequent urination as my first sympton on last BFP, luckily for me no sickness at all, but it is a good sign for you hun! 
Oh I'm getting excited and hoping it is a good sign for another BFP!! Are you still holding out for testing on Tuesday? Lots of   hun   !

Lots of love to you all and hope all sniffin, jabbin,   is going well.

Charlie xx


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hiya all

I really can't keep up with you all now.

Kizzy hope all these symptoms are a sign of  

Deb sorry I got the day wrong 

Claire good luck heres hoping for a   for you too, also hope you are feeling better x  

chickadee good luck for your scan  

Magpie hope the househunt went well 

Hi to all the   girls  

Katrina glad old   showed up - lets get going with this tx now!!

Kitty sending you a   sounds like you need one

Lucy hope you have got to grips with the jabbing!! 

Hello to everyone else at your various stages and thanks all for the nice get well messages, feeling a little better today, determined to not let it spoil half term - a week off yipeeeeee   

Love and  

Janet xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Jan, the jabbing wasn't too bad thanks. I will get Ryan to do it for me later though as it made me feel a little funny   

How are you doing? Hopefully you've got lots of nice things to do to keep you occupied during half term.

Lu


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls!!

Hey Charlie hows your 2WW going luv? I feel really calm so the sickness had nothing to do with being stressed!!!  Plus I have just pigged out at lunch time    so must be better!!   Deffo not testing b4 Tues, its meant to be Thurs but 2 days wont matter, it will be day 15 on Tues!!!  for you

Hi Lucy, have you got an auto injector or not? I had one, dont think I could have done it without!!    I couldnt let DP do it tho, not that I dont trust him its just I'd rather do it to myself!!  First time was scary but after that was ok    for you too

Hi Claire, how u feeling now, toothache deffo doesnt help matters!! If you dont get  today maybe you should test tomorrow?Or u might go   like me!!   sending you some  

Hi Jan, glad you're feeling better, lil man must have helped!!   take care of yourself wont be long til treatment time!!  

Hello and good luck and some   to all other lovely IUI girlies!!


And have some   too!!!

XXXXX


Going to lie on sofa with cats and watch the Ring 2, havent seen it yet, wont be so scarey in day time!


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

ooh the Ring 2 - scary scary. I didn't like it at all! Too jumpy for me!

Yes I have one of those pen things. You jab it right in your tum and press the button. It's not bad at all. Certainly didn't hurt! Well I've got lots of cushioning I suppose!!!!!! 

I feel like pigging out today but I've been good and had my veg and lentil soup that I made - with 9 veggies in it and sunflower and pumkin seeds and a few oatcakes. To be honest I feel so much better eating well! I had cravings for McDonalds last week but managed to resist! Might be naughty over the weekend though!!! 

Anyway, enjoy your film, make sure you have a cushion to hide behind!

Lu
x


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Afternoon all!

Claire, I am going to put my head on the line and say it ...... I think you should test.  You are feeling so low, that it can't get much worse, at least that way you will know and it might be good news.  I think you said that you were well past day 28 on your cycle, so it is probably not too early.

Kizzy, there has been a stomach bug going round here, but it could also be a good sign.  Just try to keep calm.  It is not long under Tuesday, and then you can test!

I have been trying a new plan with the blasted pessaries - front door at night and back door during the day.  It makes much less mess, and makes me feel a bit French - aren't they famous for putting most of their medicine up there??!!!

Better go, but hopefully back later.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi 

Rebecca - I've heard a lot of girls use that approach on this site - with similar success! Good luck with the remainder of your    

Claire - What day are you on now hun? Do you know how many days past O you are? Rebecca may have a really good point, is it best to get on and test in the morning what is the worst that will happen? Is tooth settling down?  

Kizzy - hi lovie! I'm OK. Off work today to chill and try to help it all. I'm feeling Ok pretty level. Still got all the DH illness stuff to stress us and distracts us - one distracts us from the other! He'll be back in hopsital 20th Feb if a bed is free so we'll be getting a season ticket again - ha ha! Errrr!

Jan - glad the cold won't wipe out half term. Enjoy your week off! God I miss the school yr, worked in one for 7yrs and boy a bit of time away from the madness every 7 wks was just the ticket! Enjoy hun x

Lu - so glad you are getting jabs done ok. Brave girl  

Lots of love to all you others I've not mentioned personally (i hope you forgive me), Charlie xx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi ladies,
Thanks for all your messages of support – am very grateful. Feeling a bit better today. It’s DH’s birthday so took the day off and went into Derbyshire for a walk. Fresh air and nature really can make you feel brighter!  

Claire – hope you’re keeping sane and that you’re tooth is a bit better.  Maybe you should test and just be done with it. I hate that ‘limbo’ thing - it really does your head in. You keep putting off testing because you’re convinced you’ll be let down and not knowing is better than knowing it’s a BFN 

Kizzy – no idea how soon sickness shows up. All the people I know that have got pregnant always say they had no symptoms apart from AF cramping. That really doesn’t help when you are an obsessive body signs checker! But also, I guess if they had no problems ttc then they may have just not noticed any symptoms as they weren't obsessed like we all are! Hoping your symptoms are a positive sign tho. 

Lucy   for the jabbing and well done on the weight loss. Hope you’re keeping well away from MacDs!  

Tessa – hope you’re not going too mad.   Was ER good? Had to tape it as went out.

Chickadee – good luck tomorrow  

Katrina – good luck with the tx  

Hi and   to everyone I’ve not mentioned.
Am off out for a meal now and may even have a sneaky glass of wine … and thanks again guys.

Kitty x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Well ladies I go to work for a few hours and you haven't stopped   .

Thanks for all your best wishes and advise, still don't know what to do, we have a test kit here from about 18 months ago, but have never been needed (and yes it is still in date I've checked).  Have had a chat with DH, who is his usual self and cant give an answer when it comes to things like this, so I have made my mind up.  If no   by the morning then will do a test then, (need to know for sunday rugby's on again).  My cycle is normally 30 days, but hasn't been regular for the past few months (it has been around 29/30 days), don't know when I ovulated as had no tests or pain, just a few twinges about 10days ago.

My tooth is still sore, but have managed to stop the bleeding for now, have put a dressing in there that we use in work to stop bleeding and to pack holes (it's made of seaweed, doesn't taste like it though).  I have antibiotics to take but an a little nervous to take them as above problems, but have checked and they are OK to take in the early stages of pregnancy.

Well ladies I'm off to have a nice relaxing soak in the bath and hope that I don't get called out to see a patient.  Will let you know what happens (but I relally think that it will be a BFN).

Good luck everyone hope your all OK, will do personals later or in the morning

Claire x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello girlies

Well I am very     down tonight  feel very PMT ish, as am very weepy, tired and crampy (again!)

Also my face has broken out with not one but about 3 spots!!

I am thinking it hasnt worked and I will be getting a BFN Tuesday, sorry to be depressing but there's no one else I can talk to!  

I just really feel like AF is on way!! Which it would be if this was normal cycle, damn it!!   


I will try be more positive tomorrow  

But I feel its over, me being sick this morning was just dodgy tum I reckon now  


Anyways take care lovelies XXXX


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Guys, 

Chickadee - I hope the scan goes well tomorrow. 

Lucy - I am getting into the swing of things I think. Just learning every ones stories and I really want to figure out these little faces and things. they are cool. well done on the weight loss and resisting McD's. Chocolate is the nasty one for me. I AM addicted. 

Magpie - Hope the house hunting went well and you did not get caught with any nasty real estate sharks!

Sorry to hear you are feeling so down Kizzy. But you do not know till the witch appears. I'll keep hoping for you!. 

Clare - I say test too. Good luck for tomorrow morning.... and the rugby on Sunday. Hope it is a good game. 

KittyH -  Glad you are feeling a bit stronger. Fresh air and real light can work wonders. Keep taking care of you! 

So, any exciting plans for the weekend. i am off to Northern Ireland, for work tho so not a lot of time for sightseeing. Looking forward to Monday tho, as I get to sleep in. Really need and am soooo glad it is Friday!

Take care
M


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the good luck wishes.

Kizzymouse I think you need a big   hope you feel better soon.

Claire1 sneding you lots of      for testing tomorrow.

Holly glad you are home safe and well and the weather is great its freezing in Scotland. 

 to Jillypops, Deborah, Kitty, Lucy, Jan, Magpie. Charlie. Chickadee and anyone else I have forgot I am so sorry, I hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi !

Good Luck testing today Claire!!  ^ 

Lots of love to everyone! Kizzy - hope you feel better hun!

Charlie xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi

Just opped in to say good luck to all those testing in next few days cos going away for a few days - by time I get back some of us will know so I hope its good news          

Also - hi to everyone else on 2WW - hope you are staying sane

To all sniffers and jabbers    

see you soon


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi

Tessa - Have a great time away! Where are you off to?

How are you doing not too   i hope?!

Have a fab time way!

LOL Charlie xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi Charlie - going to lakes - should be cold but relaxing - lots of walks with dogs!

hope you are doing ok hows 2ww?  second week a bugger.

(sorry to sound a bit down had brown discharge for last tow days - think af on its way cos feel crampy.  Still got glimer of hope it could be imp. bleed but not convinced really. Hey ho just have to wait and see!)

Look after yourself lovie!


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi tessa,

Have a fab weekend. Lakes will be just what you need, walking and fresh air. I hope the weather is good, wrap up lots! I'm o hoping that it is Imp bleed hun! loads of   for you! Keep that belly warm.

Yeah 2nd week is a lot harder! Really start looking for every lil thing don't you?!  
I'm trying to stay positive but realistic too. Would be very nice to work 1st time again and all but that is a long shot. 
Lots of memories of last time in my mind too which is tough, I miss her like mad   . But I gotta stay strong!

Have a fantastic time. take care hun!

Charlie xx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Charlie  - sending you a big    -it must be tough on you remebering last ime -     that this time it all works out.  Thanks for giving me positive vibes this morning - it was hjust what I needed - haven't reaaly spoken to DH all moring cos bit preoccupied - I'm now going to give him a big hug and what will be will be.

  to everyone else out there whatever stage you're at - speak soon

xxx


----------



## TessaF (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi just read my post back - 0/10 for spelling me thinks!!

ttfn

xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girlies 


Hugs charlie, I hope it works for you honey you deserve it I feel like a moaning old cow going on about my feelings when folk like you have had much worse things happen, sorry  

Have a good weekend Tessa, think thats what I need fresh air and a good long walk!! Might suggest it to DP, as I was gonna just stay in my pajamas today and mope, what good is that??!!! 

Well symptoms today ( a brief run thru not gonna bang on about it!):

Its Day 12:

Slight crampy pains 
Lots of wind (yuk!) 
Grumbly rumbly tum 
Grumpy as hell 
Weepy 
Sore head 
Boobs ok 
Tum not bloated 
Spotty pale face (yuk!) 
Restless but Tired  
Puked up this morning again  

Sending you all lots and lots of hugs and         


XXXXXX


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning Girlies.

Kizzy! Hang on in there! Tuesday isn't far away - honest!

Claire, did you take the plunge and test today? Sending you lots of    

Tessa, I hope your 2ww wait is going ok. I'm sure going way took your mind off it? Hope you had a good weekend.

Lucy, how's the jabbing? Did they just offer you the auto-injector thingy, or did you have to beg for it? The nurse at our clinic say she prefers to get people to use the normal needles - eek!

Kitty, Hope your feeling a bit brighter. I've got a bit of one of those situations this week, one friend had a baby on Wednesday and another in due any day. I'm happy and blue all at the same time! BTW where are you in your tx? Are you still awaiting  ? 

Misky, hope work was ok in Northern Ireland & enjoy your sleep-in on Monday!

Charlie - stay strong chick! Hope you have a good weekend & also hope your 2ww isnt sending you   up the wall!

Jan, how are you?

 to everyone else at all the various stages that you are at.

Well, the house hunting didn't go too well. I really hope something turns up soon, for all our sakes! I think mum would like to think that she will be able to get her stuff out of storage soon! And we'd like her room back - but hey it could be worse.

Well AF was due today - but no sign. Although I am very hormonal. Craps are worse than usual, also I have really bad headaches, dizziness & am very tired, so i'm already going   thinking could I be 'one of those cases' of women that fall pg just as they were going to start tx. I suppose to be honest I think its unlikely after nearly 7 year ttc. Oh goodness, if I'm like this now, you guys are really going to get it in the ear when I'm on my 2ww!

Hope everyone has a good weekend!

Liz
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, hope you're all having a great weekend...!

Just want to wish Claire luck for her testing...   

I shall catch up properly on Monday am when I'm back at work.

Take care
Love 
Lu
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Yeah where is Claire? Good luck hun if you are testing today!!

Magpie, the 2WW is the worst part, gimme the needles anyday! Oh no poor you tho, dont think I could have coped without auto injector, its so easy!!  

Well I feel much better now, I get myself into right states at times!!   

I was gonna stay in all day moping around but I got motivated had a shower, washed and dried hair and got all wrapped up (its so cold here, it was even snowing this am!)     and me and DP went down by the shore and had a bracing walk! It really cleared my head, and made me realise how lucky I am anyways, and a baby is just a bonus to us and we will be okay if it doesnt happen, but keep going with treatment for now and stay strong!!  
            

Oh I did cry a lot when we got home, watched a dvd.."crash" has anyone seen it? What a great film!! But    

Catch you all later XXX


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just wanted to bring you up to date with me really.

I had a   last Sunday.  However due to the spotting I was a little uncertain about sharing the information.  Since then the worst has happened and I have had test results this morning to show that I have probably had an early miscarriage.   

I have to send a test off on Tuesday so they can check the levels and confirm this.

Sorry I haven't been there for all of you over the last week    but I hope you understand.  I will you all the best of luck with your journey and hope that there are some great successes on this thread.    

This is my second miscarriage in a year and due to the fact my egg quality is on the poor side we have decided to go onto DE in Spain to try and avoid all the heartache my dodgy eggs are bringing us.    

take care now and lots of baby dust to you all    
love Nikki xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
Will be keeping an eye out from a distance for some bfp's xx


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Nikki  - I was v sorry to hear your news of mc after such positive news of a bfp. that's so crappy. have you had immune blood tests done? as it might not be your eggs. sending you a big hug  

Kizzy - to avoid throwing up (which is looking to be a good sign 2 days in a row) eat something little like oatcakes - before u go to sleep. It might help prevent the sickness. The same to the lady who is having v bad nightsweats (sorry I havent remembered your name   ) but a friend of mine has mentioned that this can be caused by a +ve, your blood sugar levels drop and cause the sweats. It might help.

Good luck Claire for testing today - hope to see some good news

hugs and best wishes to everyone else 
Amanda xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

to you Nikki, poor luv hope you are okay XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Nikki - so sorry to read your news sweetheart.... 

Look after yourself & good luck for the future. 

Love Molly
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Nikki I'm so sorry, my thoughts are with you and DH lots of   to you both

Well ladies the evil   has raised her head again this month.  I really don't understand why the cycles have changed so much over the last few months.  I'm feeling quite positive, I knew that I wasn't going to get a BFP, this month, and at least I know that we can start the 2nd course of IUI so will be injecting on Monday.  If follicles are slow to grow like the 1st month then I'm gonna ask them to increase the dose, I think that I am gonna be more forceful this time around, I know what to expect, and I'm not gonna let that horrible nurse get the best of me again.

Well ladies thanks for all your support over the last few days it is really appreciated.  Good luck everyone, I'm off to watch dancing on ice, I know it's sad, I even make DH watch it.

Claire


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Glad you are ok, Claire!!!!


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi Claire, sorry about af, but I am glad you are ok.  I was thinking about you all day - just finished watching dancing on ice myself, so less of the "how sad" if you don't mind!!

Big hugs Nikki, life is soooo cruel, to raise your hopes like that and then dash them.  Best of luck for whatever you decide.

Heh, Kizzy, you have quite a list of symptoms there.  I only wish I could help interpret them, but the only thing I remember about being pg early one was sore boobs, and the pessaries can give you those anyway.

Not much to report here.  Had a glass of wine tonight with dinner which was a bit naughty - but I figured that this early in the 2ww (day 4) there is no chance of any implantation yet.  Still, pretty pathetic, and I am feeling guilty now - what's done is done I suppose.

Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Claire and Nikki, I am really sorry about your news.   my thoughts are with you.

Kizzy, poor you, sick again. Hopefully these are good signs and you'll get a BFP soon honey.

Rebecca, don't worry about the glass of wine this early on, a small one won't hurt and if it was what you wanted then don't beat yourself up over it.

Hello Amanda, Molly, Jilly, Dillydolly, Katrina, Sarah, Mouse, Misky - hope you're all well.

Liz, has AF shown her face? In answer to your question I have an auto injector, you push the one inch needle in and then there's a button on the end. It's ok and doesn't hurt but I have bruises now on my tummy - most attractive. Hope the house hunting is going better now.

Tessa, I hope your 2ww wait is going ok. 

Kitty, Hope your feeling a bit more positive honey. How was your weekend.

Misky, how are you doing?

Charlie, hope 2ww isn't too bad. I've got everything crossed that this time will work out well for you. Stay strong and hang in there.

Jan, hello and hope you're all right.

Chickadee, how was the second scan... do I need to do another follie dance for you?!!

Anyway, off back to bed for a snuggle with Ryan, don't you just love Sunday mornings! 
I've got Mia, my 2 year old niece today, she makes Dennis the Menace look well behaved! Only joking she's gorgeous but a handful!

Speak to you on Monday.
Lu
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Sorry to butt in, but Charlie mentioned I should post here.

I'm a bit confused what to do. I'm doing unassisted IUI with Geeta Nargund at Create Health/St George's House. I was scanned yesterday (Sat), which was my day 11. I normally have 25 day cycle and O on day 12/13. I have lining issues and it was still only 6.3mm. I was told to test for LH today (Sun)  a.m and p.m. and then trigger at 7am on Monday. Geeta wanted me to have BMS on Sunday night but not Monday. IUI would be Tues p.m. Thing is, I tested +ve for LH Saturday. Should I still do trigger on Monday or do it today? I'm not sure what HCG shot would do if I've already O'd. So, what I've done is have BMS last night and left a message on the clinic pager. 

I was so hoping to get this right, as it's first time in 2 years being at an IF clinic that someone has confirmed I have lining issues and my ovaries race ahead of it. 

Any ideas?

Thanks

Lou
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Lou - welcome and hope these knowledgable ladies can help you.
Soz for my confusion i thought you were on assisted not unassisted - derrr! But really wish you loads of luck and   to you!

Nikki -   with you. A big big big    to you and a smacking   I'm really sorry you have been through this hun. No one deserves to lose 2 lil ones, heartbreaking I know. All my   to you. I'm here hun xx

Claire -  Sorry it wasn't the news you wishes for . But I hope positive times are ahead and now you can get on with TX. What is the procedure for you now?  

Lu - Thanx for your kind words   . How are you and your poorly bruised tummy? How is it going? Next scan soon?

Tessa - Ta so v much for   How is the weekend? lots of   4   (no worries about spelling, me 2!) How is the poss implantation spotting doing?  

Liz - Thanx hun. Any sign of   ? How are you?

Chickadee - Did your scan go well? Follies coming on good?

Misky - You had a good weekend?

Kizzy - How are you today? More sickness or has that passed? Oh so exciting! Not long now! Thanx for your wishes.

Rebecca - how is the  , you OK?

Anita - our    you popped off to BFP thread now? If you lurk back here - how ya doing hun? You getting a 7 wk scan in soon? Lots of love xx

Helly - How are you?   

LOL to Kitty, Molly, Candy, holly, Amanda, katrina, DilyDolly, Sarah, Mouse and all who are sniffing,  jabbin, popping pills, follie dancing       and lots of   2 fellow  's. Soz if i forgot some personals!   Lots of   to all!

Thank you for your support - you girls always help a down girl smile   . Not long now so will pull out the resources and try to keep strong. 

Lots of love Charlie xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning lovely girls, just on for a quickie today, gonna go watch footie in pub with DP, try not breathe in any evil smoke and i will be drinking O juice!
I have not been to pub for ages but its our special big footie day in scotland Rangers v Celtic!!!   To compare its liks Chelsea v Arsenal!!!!

So I have to go support my team.....which is CELTIC!!!!!!     

So I am gonna update diary and bog off so personals tomorrow!!!

Symptoms today:

Tired...could not sleep for the life of me last night!!! Lucky DP couldnt either so had someone to talk to, finally had a 3 hr snooze at half six this morning!!! 

Puked up again this morning 

Cried again this morning!!! 

boobs only slightly sore, still got slight cramps, but no bleeding or spotting.

Thats it folks!!!  ITS DAY 13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



LOVE AND HUGS TO YOU ALL XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi again,

I just spoke to Geeta and I've done my HCG jab. IUI tomorrow. She mentioned HCG is to maintain uterine lining.
Thanks,  Charlie for your help. 

Lou


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Lou,

Ya welcome sweetheart!

It sounds all perfect timing to me so    with ya basting! Hoping you get a   !

Keep me informed of how you get on in the next few weeks and come and join us for the lucious   .

Lots of love Charlie xx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone.


kizzy - hope we win today,  mon the hoops, very best of luck for testing                

claire - so sorry about the negative result.   

nikki - oh hun, i am really sorry      

rebecca - i wouldnt worry about a glass or two of wine.

tessa - hope you are holding up on the 2ww  

chickadee - how are you sweetie?

katrinar - how are you, hope all is going well with the sniffing


hi to everyone.


xxdeborahxx


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

hi everyone,

sorry just to butt in but just wanted to wish everyone well and say good luck with this months cysle whatever stage your at.



kizzy and deb do you mind me asking where abouts in scotland your both from? it just nice to find some fellow hoops fans!!!! im watching the game at home cant bare the pub if i cant have a drink


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

morning girls

hi Lou - we are following one another around! xx Good luck with this tx - hope the timing has worked perfectly. I am in on Tuesday for my scan, and hopefully will trigger shortly after. I think i mentioned the hot foot bath thing for lining on this thread - it is meant to increase blood flow to the uterus and lining - it seems to have worked for me on the last couple of scans I have had. Best of luck xxx

Kizzy - poor thing, you must be exhasted. I hope your team win today and that there is a nice bubble of smoke free air around you  

Claire -sorry to hear that the old witch has turned up, but it's great to hear u r feeling so positive about your next step. I have heard that Solgar's whey to go powder helps bulk up eggs a bit - I am trying it myself at the moment, but only just started on it - so not sure how much impact it will have this cycle. Hope this is THE one for you x
Hello to everyone else - I hope you all have a lovely and relaxing Sunday
Amanda xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

C'MON THE HOOPS!! yEAH WE WON 1-0  RANGERS ARE OFFICIALLY  !!!!!   

Hi Sandi and Debs!!  The pub wasnt too bad, I didnt even want a drink or a cig which to me before was the whole point of going!!   

I am from SW Scotland Sandi, near Dumfries  

Thanks Mands, I only feel sick in the morning...yes I know! Weird but could just be hormones or pessaries, will find out soon enough and I'm really scared!!   but will be glad to know one way or another!!  

Take care girlies 

XXXX


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi guys - hope you are all staying sane.

Nikki - so sorry to hear your sad news. I hope you find the strength to carry on to your goal. 

Claire - sorry the   showed up so late in the day but fingers crossed for your tx 

Lu - yes, I've had a nice weekend thanks for asking. Hope you enjoyed your long lie in   and didn't get worn out by your niece.

Magpie - how are things?

Kizzy- let's hope you've got two reasons to celebrate. I'm actually in a similar boat to you. No symtoms whatsoever mind but am now on day 16. I usually have a 12, sometimes 13, day luteal phase. YIKES! If AF hasn't come by this evening I will offically be late! Am totally petrified and am convinced every few minutes that   has come.
Does anyone know if the HCG jab can delay AF? Also, the hospital told me I wasn't allowed to test til this Friday coming as I could get a false positive. What to do? Sorry, I feel a bit selfish to be going on like this when we've had some   news this week.

Hi to Rebecca, Tessa, Chickadee, Mouse, Charlie, Misky, Lu, Katrina, Molly, Amanda and Lou. And to all I've so rudely missed off.    

Kitty x


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


kizzy - how are you feeling, are you testing tomorrow?  yes, we won             

sandi - im from glasgow, where abouts are you from?  i know what you mean about going to the pub, although it doesnt really bother me if i know im cycling soon after or on the 2ww.


amanda - best of luck for tuesday, whats this about the footbath?

kitty - i am patient but not a patient as you, my clinic tests on day 16.  best of luck            


hi to everyone


xxdeborahxx


----------



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi, 

Can I join?  I'm on my first cycle of ovulation induction and had my pregnyl trigger injection on Friday night so today (Sun) I should be ovulating - do I count today as Day 1 of the 2WW or is it tomorrow?


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry girls, I am not happy with all this Hoops talk, where are all the blue noses, wait till next year.  I think I am going to be bullied here.


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy hope you are feelin better   good luck with testing  

Nicky sorry to hear your news, sending you a big  

Deborah I am fine, sniffing going well again, have an appointment tomorrow morning at hospital for the lovelly dildo cam and should be told if I have to go ahead and start injections.  Good luck with you appointment on Thursday  

Jillypops,  

 to everyone else, going to make dinner now, spicy mince with pasta, yum.

Katrina


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey girlies,

Claire good luck with all your tx...bit of a *****  playing with your head hun! Who do we thinks gonna win at the rugby today? We obviously both want our own teams to win but hopefully it'll be a good match.

Kizzy not too long to wait for you now is it... 

Lu the follie dancing must have worked too well...we must have really been dancing our asses off 

I have 5 follies... 1x17, 2x13 and 2x11. I have to go back for another scan tomoro to see if the 2 smaller ones have grown. If they have then we will have to abandon tx for this month but can start straight away next month again on smaller dose of gonal-f. If they haven't then I can go for basting on Wednesday...just have to wait and see I guess! At least it proves I respond to the drugs and this doesn't count as 1 of our goes so its not too bad.

Do more personals later

Enjoy your lazy Sundays...I plan to. I am still in my pjs LOL

J x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello girlies!!! 

I just realised there are lots of scottish ladies on here!! And I am happy we all like footie!!   

Well Katrina, you will have to join the dark side wont you!!? Then we can all be Hoops fans!! Go on y'know you want to!!!   

Deb...I was told by clinic if   by Day 17 then do test, Day 17 is Thursday nxt week but I have decided to test Tues, Wed and Thurs cos I need to know!!!  So I will be doing first test on Day 15!!! 

Welcome Red Pepper, I counted Day 1 as my basting day which would have been ovulation day too prob. good luck  

Chickadee...way to go girlfriend, what a bunch of follies you have!! I wouldnt be surprised if your 17mm maybe grew and one of your 13 mm..and maybe the rest wont get past 17mm!! Hope so chick but like you said at least it dont count as one of your goes!!   good luck  


See yas all tomorrow when it will be DAY 14 for me oh my please lets all do the            dance for me and all the 2WW ers!!

 to one and all night night XXXX


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

hi ladies,

deb - im from coatbridge. im gona test 2moro but have absolutely no symptons so might have been tempted to have a wee vodka. glad i didn't go tho.

katrina - im actually a traitor i was a blue nose when i was younger then was converted by my dh

kitty - lots of luck hope af stays away tonight


----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

Hi girlies

Nikki - so sorry to hear your news hun  .  Wishing you all the best of luck with your next treatment journey.. really hope your dreams come true soon.

Claire - sorry the   showed up... well done for staying so positive   Sending you loads of      for treatment this month.

Kizzy - oooohhhhhh come on Tuesday - I've got a good feeling about it hun!  Will be doing lots of dancing for you!     

Chickadee - good luck for your scan tomorrow, really hope those follies have been doing their thing over the weekend and you'll be basting on Weds.  Fingers crossed for you hun.

Lou - Yippee... loads of luck for basting tomorrow... make sure you take it easy afterwards...sending you loads of       

Deb - hi, hope you are ok.

 to Charlie, Katrina, Sandi, Mands and everyone else.  Love to everyone and loads of         

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Just for you kizzy~ lol

      

Hospital said cut off point for follies was 15 so lets hope the 2 wee ones are nowhere near that! Still whatever will be and all that...

Nikki sorry to hear your news sweetie, have a  

Good luck Lou

Lu heres a wee dance just for you      

Hello to everyone I've missed - sorry

J x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't been around much today, have been at the rugby, and oh my god we won.  We played much better today, sorry chickadee, Scotland played well too.

Welcome to red pepper I will add you to the IUI list, best wishes for your   hope you don't go too  

Nikki good luck with the follicles here's a little       for you.

Ladies thank you for all your support, will need to sort all my injection stuff ready for tommorrow, will have to raid my work stuff until I go to the clinic on Friday.  Good luck everyone

Claire


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


sandi - best of luck for today, what clinic are you at?                             


just a quickie just now,


will come back later


xxdeborahxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Morning!!!  

Sandi Lucy and Chickadee good luck with scans!!!                 ( Chickadee my clinic said 17mm and over    Yikes!" I had 3 on basting day 15, 16 and 17  )

Thanks to everyone for good wishes for my testing tomorrow keeping everything crossed!!  

No puke this morning but felt sick and dizzy and deffo didnt want to come to work but I'm here now  

ITS DAY 14!!!!!      

Catch ya all later XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good luck Kizzy for tomorrow. I have good feelings for you.           

I'm feeling down today - just been told my sister's preg again and another friend. I'm so pleased for them but so jealous. I feel so guilty admitting to it though. 

Just wanted to wish you all a good morning, I'm off for my scan in an hour or so. So fingers crossed the follie dancing has been working. Fingers crossed it didn't work too well for you Chickadee.

I will catch up with you all later, feeling a bit down right now.

Take care ladies.
Lu
xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Lu, you're allowed to feel jealous hun...you are only human!  

Lots of luck for scan  ...lets find out what ur follies have been up to. Hope they have behaved better than mine lol

Feel better soon

J x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Chickadee. I really appreciate the support you girls give.
Good luck to you too.
Lu
x


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

You poor thing Lu, but keep up the positive vibes if you can.  It will be your turn soon.

Fingers crossed Kitty, are you testing today?  I can't beleive that you are going to wait until Friday.  I am not sure whether the hcg jab keeps af away - I know the pessaries do though.

Kizzy, well done, nearly there now, so just stay calm.  Testing tomorrow.........

I am now on day 6 of 2ww, so I have still got an age to go.  Moving into the second week soon, and that is when it starts getting tough.  It is so good to have all of you to help me through.

Hopefully back later.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hiya!

Lucy, I know its hard hun, but try stay   I bet youve got some lovely follies today!!   

chickadee any news what have your follies been up to? I am keeping my fingers and everything crossed for you!!   

Sandi, wot about your scan? Hope it went well too  

Rebecca, in some ways I thought first week was worse, as it seemed ages til end but this 2nd week has been a right rollercoaster!! good luck to you too hun  


Hiya to everyone else...Charlie, Mands, Katrina, Magpie, god theres so many I keep forgetting everyone!! so I'll just send all lovely IUI ladies some    


I have been tempted to knicker check today a lot!! As I still have af type pains, I keep thinking its there but the pessaries are holding it back!! But then again other girls on pessaries have had spotting and blood and I havent, its all too weird!!

bye for now xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

hiya,

debs i go to monklands hospital. ive tested early so gona fone them 2moro about then they'll do the scan.


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Wow its hard to keep up with you all - but I do love reading whats going on with everyone (good job too!!)

Kizzy, fingers crossed for testing tomorrow  

Claire, sorry that the ol' witch turned up sending you lots of   vibes for your coming treatment

Nikki - so sorry to hear your news  

Lucy - sorry your feeling down sweetie. Pregnancy announcements always floor me too, just wishing for once that it could be me. One day - hopefully it will be us! 

Kitty, hope your not going too  . Are you going to hold out until Friday to test? 

Welcome to Redpepper!

Hey to - Charlie, Amanda, Chickadee, Katrina, Sandi, Deborah, Lou, sair, Misky, Tessa and everyone else. Wishing you all     at whatever stage your at.


Well, AF still hasn't shown. It's thrown me a bit as I'd sort of planned my week thinking that I'd be in for my baseline scan in the next couple of days, I feel I'm treading water 

somewhat. I'm now on day 30.   usually turns up nearer day 28, but I guess she VERY occasionally waits until day 32. I'm still tired, but headaches & dizziness are 

better - but haven't gone completely. There are lots of coldy bugs going round - so it could be just that. (.)(.) are very swollen & sore, but could be AF signs, as sometimes 

they are like that. So, I think it prob is on its way, just gotta play the ol' waiting game.

Liz
x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello ladies, maybe you can advise. I'm so upset, the nurse at the LRI is not the most tactful. I've only got 1 follicle at 10.2 mm. She said I've got a couple of others but they're tiny and not to worry about those. They're not going to increase the medication either but she was just too busy pushing me out of the door to talk to me about it. Do you see the consultants at your hospital or do you just see the nurses? It's not that I mind the nurses but the consultant is a really nice chap and much more understanding. 

Sorry for my moan. I just feel so down today.

Anyway, enough of me. 

Kizzy, how are you feeling? I really hope your testing goes well honey.

Chickadee, how are your follies doing? Maybe you could share some with me! Hee hee! 

Liz, sorry you're feeling under the weather, hopefully you'll feel better soon.

Nikki, Jan, Claire - how are you doing now?

Kitty, good luck for your testing... are you still holding out?

Charlie, how are you feeling... hope you're not too  

To all those on the wait... 
                    

Rebecca, hang in there and good luck honey

Hello to Sandi, Amanda, Debs, Sarah, Misky, Tessa, Katrina... sorry I bet I've missed someone. 

Well have a good afternoon everyone. Sorry I've been grumpy.

Lu
xxx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Lu how did ur scan go? are you feeling any better...hope so 

My follies grew over the weekend so we are abandoning tx this month and starting over in a couple of weeks when AF turns up again. At least next time I know whats happening so thats good - don't like not knowing!
LOL

Hope everyone is ok today

J x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Chickadee, I'm sorry about that. All my moaning about my follies being tiny and yours are too big. You can't win sometimes. I'm sorry hon.

At least you know what you're doing, I agree it's better to know eh.

Well hopefully AF will turn up nice and quick... I have a question, when your tx is cancelled do you have to refrain from   ? 

Anyway, keep smiling and keep         

 to everyone else out there.

Lu


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh Lu, sorry your still so down chick  What are we like eh? Did the nurse tell you to come back for another scan in afew days or is that it for you this month? The nurse said as I had so many follies that it wouldn't be a good idea to have unprotected  , so we had to either abstain (as if - sorry tmi!), or use condoms...
I only see the nurses but mine are lovely...yours sounds awful 

take care honey

J x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Girls

Thank you for all your lovely and kind messages over this weekend.    We are pretty rough here at the moment but it will 'get better' with a little time.

I have just had my consultation appointment through from Spain for 6 weeks time so we have that to focus on right now.  Also a treatment review appointment in 3 weeks at my clinic in Nottingham so I can just check through a few issues with them.  They have already said they will give me their full sopport for DE treatment in Spain.

Wishing you all the very best....   
Nikki xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Nikki, 

I hope this all works out for you.  

Chickadee - I've got to go back for another scan on Weds to see what they're doing. It just worries me that we only get 2 goes at this and they'll waste one go by basting me with only 1 small follie that doesn't produce an egg. 

Lu
xx


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Lu, don't worry

My follies grew quite a bit over the weekend, sure yours will in the next few days too. If they aren't the right size then I'm sure the hospital won't go any further with treatment. I know this will be disappointing but then next time you can get your drugs increased and go for it then. Does your clinic count an abandoned cycle as 1 of ur goes?

Try to stay positive, it will all work out in the end   

J x


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't think they do. I just don't want to waste any chances we have! 
Anyway, I'll cheer up now and snap out of it.
Sorry girls for moaning on at you.
thanks for listening.
Lu
x


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Just a quickie - Lucy, don't worry sweetie, your follie sounds PERFECT for Day 8.  They usually grow around 1-2mm per day & you've got LOADS of time for it to grow at a nice steady rate. One of the little ones might catch up (you never know!) but don't forget they are after quality NOT quantity for IUI as poor Chickadee knows (so sorry Chickadee  - they should be able to get your follies perfect next time now they know you repond so well. x)

Do not be despondent Lucy - it's really going VERY WELL!  

More     for Nikki and DH. Glad you've got appt to focus on.  Take care hun. x

Good luck to Charliezoom, Kizzy, Magpie & all on the dreaded 2ww....    

Love Molly
x


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi all

Lucy I had problems with my follicles growing on my 1st IUI they were really slow, and they also shrunk.  My consultant wasn't really bothered, and they did have a bit of a growth spurt.  I think that when I had the basting I had 3 follicles ranging from 22mm to 17mm. Good luck whens your next scan?

Kitty good luck for tommorrow, fingers crossed for you

Will pop in later with more personals

Claire


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Lu, I agree with the others.

The only time I had any assistance, I still only produced one follie, which is why I now go natural cycle.  I just dson't think I respond as well as some to the jabs.

This time round (natural cycle) I had the slowest growers ever.  day 12, one at 12mm, and a couple at 8 mm, day 16, one at 13mm, and the rest had got smaller, day 20 one at 20mm, and ready to pop.  And I normally have a 26 day cycle!  So don't worry.  If this is the first time you have been through the scanning business, you will find out loads about how your body reacts.  Stress/illness etc can slow everything down a bit, but so long as there is a least one that is growing you will be fine.


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank you so much, you're all so lovely.

There's hope for me yet!

         
Just to be on the safe side!!

Lu


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

*Just for you Lu...lol*


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lucy , Lucy, Lucy!!!! no more follie worrying!!

I took 13 days to grow mine and still only had one at what they consider the right size (1x 17mm, 1x 16mm and 1x 15mm). So dont panic, did you say you were at Day 8? On Day 6 I had none above 9mm and on Dsay 8 I had one at 11mm rest were all below 9mm so really do not panic, clinic told me its so much better for them to grow slowly. so I'm sure yours will be great very soon!!    when's next scan, Wed prob?  I had mine Day 6, Day 8, Day 10 and Day 13. Hang in there chick honestly everything is great you will be surprised 1 or 2 of those lil follies will shoot up!!   Maybe a lil follie dance will help!!      GO FOLLIES GO!!!!! God it seems like ages since I was follie dancing!! 

Chickadee - too much follie dancing!! Shakin your thang far tooooo much girl!   poor luv, as long as its not counted as one of your goes thats ok.  At least they will be prepared for your super follies next time and reduce your drugs    Take care hun and let us know when you need an AF dance!!   My it would be tempting to have   but you might have quins or quads...eeek!   


Nikki...glad you are okay hun and got your next treatment sorted    

Thanks Molly for good wishes! I cant believe its Day 14 and I managed to do a days work without going totally    

Not many symptoms today:

Crampy  
Very Warm  

Thats it folks!!  

To all you lovely IUI ladies (the list is getting too long now, so dont be upset that I am not putting names in!!!   ) lots of     and   

XXXXX


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Kizzy, I'm so excited about your testing tomorrow. I've got everything double crossed for you honey!

Good luck!
Lu


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy good luck for testing tomorrow   

Chickadee, I had too many follies 1st time round 5 I think, back in August, they told me no to BMS, but I did anyway in for a penny in for pound, didnt work, some of mine turned out to be cysts anyway, but I gave a shot.

Lucy     

Molly  

Went to hospital today for my scan to see if I can start tx, no so good, right ovary enlarded dont know if I have another cyst, need to go back Wednesday to see cs for him to scan me, fingers crossed it will be ok.  I think I will be abit forcefull as six months woth cysts now, so if it is I am going to ask them to remove them cant keep going on like this.    Sorry me me me.

Katrina


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Does everyone have scans to see how many follicles they are producing?


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Mouse,

I don't think that eveyone has scans.  If you are doing a natural cycle (no jabs) then there is no need for a scan really - you could just use a home ovulator predictor.

But if you are being stimulated by injection or drugs to produce more follicles, then you do need to be scanned to make sure that you do not produce too many follicles.  If they think you are producing too many, then they can reduce the dose.

I have natural cycle, but I do have scans because at my clinic they charge you the same for IUI whether you have scans or not and so I might as well.  The thing about IUI is that the important thing is to get the timing just right, and that is why scans help - but they are not essential.


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi all,
Lots of support needed for peeps today  

Lu – so sorry you’re having a tough time of it. I also find that the nurses can be very ‘matter of fact’ and I really had to push to see a consultant because I didn’t feel I understood what was going on. It doesn’t help matters at all. I also think you still have a chance with your follie. I only had one which was mature enough and day 8 is still quite early on.

Magpie and Kizzy – I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you     

Nikki – best of luck for your future tx

Katrinar – sorry to hear things aren't going well  

Chickadee – sorry you’ve had to abandon tx. 

Mouse – I had a scan on day 5 and another on day 10 to look at the follies. I had one at 17mm and another small one.

Redpepper – I read your other post and totally understand where you’re coming from. This may sound daft but for the last 2ww I’ve done a 10 minute meditation CD every day. I’m sure it’s helped me get through things better than I would have by putting some positive vibes into my system. Of course, it’s not everyone’s cup of tea…

I’m thinking about testing tonight, girls. Will have to see if DH and I are brave enough. I’m sooooo scared!    

Kitty x


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Best of luck with testing, Kitty and Kizzy.  Kitty, isn't it better to test in the morning, when the hormones are a bit stronger in your wee?  Kizzy, are you going to test first thing - I am so excited for you both.

You tell them Katrina, remember that you need to speak up for what you want.

See you all tomorrow - hopefully there will be some BFPs!


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi All, 

My - we have been busy. 

Firstly - Nikki, I am so sorry to hear your news. Really something that should not have to be endured! I am glad for you both that you have a plan tho and a date! It seems like a way forward when you are able to see the next step. Thinking of you and wishing you loads of luck. 

Londonlou - glad you spoke to the professionals to get your advise. All the very best!

Kitty and Kizzy - I hope Valentine's day turns out to be a wonderful one for both of you with positive test results!! Hoping for you. The meditation sounds good Kitty!

Magpie - I hope your scan goes well this week. Not too sure about your nurse tho - a bit of a sadistic streak 

Lucy - I agree with the others, hang on there and stay sane. You have few days yet! 

Jan T - hope the official start to mid term break has gone well, that you have lots of energy to do nice things and have not kept any of those cold bugs hanging around at the end of the term. 

Tessa F - your break to the lakes sounds lovely. Hope it has recharged the batts and the fresh air has done you the world of good. 

Charlie - big hugs to you my friend,. Missing you little one is OK. She would be wanting good things for you to. 

Katrina - B*****y cysts! I hope you get to see the consultant and that they can give you the information that you need. If not, that they can direct you to the people you need to see. 

Clare and Chickadee - hope you enjoyed the rugby over the weekend. I only saw a few minuets - the disallowed try in the first half. 

Redpepper - welcome. I have only just joined too. Make yourself at home!

Well, waiting for the witch to turn up - another week or so for me tho so will not think about it. I am NOT enjoying the disceptions you guys are giving of the needles tho! Just trying to get as healthy as possible at the mow.

Hugs to all. Take care
M


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls!! 
YES I will be testing first thing!!        


But as I am testing 2 days early I am trying not to get hopes up too much!! But will test Tues, Wed , Thurs and even Friday to see whats going on!! 

Thanks for all your best wishes really really really appreciate it, you are all great!!   

Kitty hun, good luck for your test!!!        

I would do it in the morning though if I was you 

XXXXXXX


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzy and Kitty sending you some    will be thinking of both of you good luck.


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Too late- I've done it and I think I've got a  . Ohmygod! It's a faint line though so will double check in the morning. Am in shock! I don't feel any different apart from lots of hot flushes.
Good luck Kizzy !!!


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

OMG Kitty     that is brill news, congrats to you and DH


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

hi everyone,


kitty - huge congratulations                   


kizzy - very best of luck for tomorrow sweetie                       

katrinar - i really hope they are wrong about the cysts, best of luck for the scan       

chickadee - im really sorry you have had to abandon, but if it were me i would do the babydance anyway, like katrinar said 'in for a penny, in for a pound'

misky - im trying to get healthy too just now for cycling next month.

rebecca - hi honey.


hi to everyone, sair, molly, kitty, lucy, nikki, mouse, claire and everyone else.

not too happy today as d/h cant make it to our appt on thursday, so i have to go on my own, we did call the clinic to change but the only one we could get was the 27th and i'd be due to take the meds a few days after depending on what we decide on, and this would not be enough time, so am going on my own.


hope you all are well


xxdeborahxx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Kitty, that is brilliant news, congratulations.  Lots of sticky vibes coming your way.  I am sure you will find that that line will be a whole lot clearer in the morning.

Come on Kizzy....


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm just doing a natural cycle, so guess i don't need to do scans. Congrats Kitty, great news. Ladies, stay positive for your treatments!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Kitty!!! And thats not even morning pee, it will deffo be a great massive BFP in the morning, thats so great!!
I'm so excited for you!!!!!           

XXXXXX


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Kitty well done to you both, sending a masive  

Kizzy good luck for the morning.

Ladies I have a bit of a delema, I've done my injection 1st one of this cycle, but this could be a bit TMI, I'm not bleeding as much as I normally do it has been getting lighter over the last few months.  It is oldish blood although did have some fresh stuff on sat/sun but not a lot (I did warn you all).  Do you think that I should have done a test first to make sure, or am I just being stupid.  I would rng the clinic for advise but I haven't got a very  good relationship with one of the nurses, as some of you may remeber, and dont want to come accross as being nerotic. Help

Claire


----------



## dillydolly (Mar 11, 2005)

I haven't been on for a few days and there is tooo much to catch up on , but let me get this right 

Anita has had a BFP, Kitty has had a BFP and am I right in thinking Sandi has as well? so  who is going to be the next......

I am on day 12 of a 2WW but has had signs AF is coming and so I am counting on Kizzy to be the next so here's this for you Kizzy   

Let us know as soon as you find out, we want to be with you in the bathroom looking over your shoulder


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

girlies

HPT came up negative at 4:50am, I did two to make sure. 
Gonna phone clinic at 9 to ask what they think, dunno if I tested too early, I doubt it tho as its 2 weeks today since I had IUI. 
If they say its a deffo neg then I can come off these damn pessaries as I have been sick again this morning   and it must be them that are doing it! 
Havent slept much the last few days and just feel knackered out by the whole thing and a bit emotional, but its only first time so 3 more to go! Just cos I am down I am thinking there is something wrong with me that they wont know about unless I decide to go for IVF, which I didnt really want to do, so I really hoping I will not be doing another iui in vain!

Does anyone think it could turn positive by Thurs? 

Having day off today to pull myself together! 


I hope you got a big strong positive second line this morning Kitty!! sending you    


Talk laters when I've had a good sleep and a good  


Love and    XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kizzy sorry to hear the test was negative, hoping that you won't need to think about IVF and that you have a natural or 2nd IUI works for you  

Kitty what fab news for a Tuesday morning, hope the line was stronger today

Love to all C x


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Kizzy  

Sorry about your neg..... but do call the clinic... they wont want you to come of the pessaries until they are sure... and if your test day is Thurs they will want you to wait till then.... especially if you aren't bleeding or spotting yet.  

Please don't give up honey.... this is just your first IUI.  When I got pg last year it was my second IUI and look it has just happened for me again.  I know they both ended in m/c but I am 41 and that has a lot to do with the state of my eggs! IT DOES WORK!    

I know you are feeling low at the moment.... but this is just the start for you.  Call the clinic and see what they say.

Thinking of you and sending lots of     and    
Nikki xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Kizzy, I am so sorry honey. I really don't know much about this but I would test again Thursday too. Or wait to see what the clinic says. My sister was on clomid this month (1st go) and was told after her day 21 that she def hadn't ovulated. She took HPT as got to day 35 with no period. It was negative. She tested again (day 45) Sunday and Monday as still no period and it was positive both times. I think everyone is different. I've got everything crossed for you though.

Kitty, well done, I bet you're so pleased hon.

Nikki, I've got my fingers crossed that this will work out for you.   

Dillydolly,   and fingers crossed for you.

Claire, I had the same dilema, period was really late this month and I only had old blood and barely any. It lasted 4 days. I was sort of hopeful that I might be preg. I didn't test though. Hmm not sure what to say. Maybe I should have tested too, just to be on the safe side....?? Advice would be appreciated from the other lovely ladies please!  

Deborah, how did your appt go, were you ok on your own? I have to do mine alone as it's a 40 mile trip to the hospital and Ryan can't get time off right now as the directors where he works are all on holidays. Great eh.

Hello to Rebecca, Sarah, Londonlou, Mouse, Jilly  

Liz, have you got a scan this week?

Jan, hello honey.

Tessa, how are things?

Charlie, how are you doing? 

Katrina, I'm sorry to hear about your cysts. Try to be firm with the hospital. Easier said than done though.

Chickadee, how are you doing? 

Redpepper, how are you doing now? Feeling any better?

Misky, hope the old witch turns up for you soon.

Well I'm feeling much happier today. My ovaries are giving me grief so I'm hoping that's a good sign that they're growing!

Anyway ladies, I will catch up with you later.

Have a good day.
Lu


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Hi ladies,
Thanks for your kind messages. Have taken day off today with a cold. Still only a faint line this morning. I phoned the clinic who said don't believe anything til Friday and to test then. They are not very helpful I find and they don't all tell me the same thing. Ho hum. Anyway, have had 18 days of high temps so still feeling positive. Hope you don't mind if I stay on this thread til then.

Kizzy - IT ISN'T OVER TIL THE FAT LADY SINGS! (sorry for shouting). You've probably tested too early.    If you can, wait a couple of days and try again. I know it will make for a tense Valentine's Day        

Hope everyone is OK today.
Kitty x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Morning Ladies!

Kitty -         
Sandi -        
Kizzy - Don't give up hun. Hope the clinic give you good avice. Hey IUI works on 2nd, 3rd, 4th etc for some people. keep   hun. It still may be a +ve hun! LOL  
Nikki - PM'd you    
Chickadee - LOL and big   Next time  hun next time! hang on in there. xx
katrina -   with scan
Lu - I hope you are doing OK. How are the aching ovaries? Growing goodies - oh yes!
LOL to Candy (hoiping to be back over with you guys again soon!), Becky, Jan, Tessa, Mouse, Misky (ta for your kind words   ), Dillydolly, Redpepper, Claire, Deb, Sair   &   to you all

Well can't contain myself any longer, tested early on an early test and yes got a   !! Stick lil one, please stick! 
Can't believe it          wow! DH is   !

Kitty - blooming clinic - can't believe they said that. My temp chart has been triphasic and I've now had 3 consecutively stronger tests. HCG was out by of my system by Sat as I had 5000 iu. So what are they saying to you then? Per! Trust your own instincts hun, a line is a line!  I'm not sure I feel brave enough to leave here either hun so I hope I can stick around for a while too! I want to make it to my 7wks scan.

Told my sis this am she is so pleased crying and so please we'll have a bubs to take to lil ones grave soon. I'll wait to tell other relatives later in week. 
I think I'll call Clinic soon, maybe on Thursday, they didn't want me to test until Sat, mmm - yeah right! 
I'm in for every pre-natal test known to man now (because of dd's diagnosis) so it will be a stressful time for us  . But oh my god I'm so pleased!

Lots of love and big thanks for all your support you are top girls!   Charlie xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi girls, thanks for your kind words, I wish I hadnt tested early!!

Kitty dont shout at me    boo ho!! Only kidding    A faint line is better than no line!!  

The clinic said I should test on Day 17 (didnt tell me off phew!  ) as it could be too early and 2 days can make a difference, I didnt think it would but what do I know!!?  

She said keep taking pessaries as well, yuk!  

So I will have to wait, I still think it will be Neg, sorry for being pessimistic, but everyone else seems to have something by this time after iui!

What day are you on now Kitty?

Well I guess I better go get one of those damn pessaries!!
Oh and I did another test (of course neg! Now I have wasted 3!!) 

Will be tempted to do one tomorrow too, what about you Kitty!!?   

God my head is done in!! Glad I took day off.

Thank god for you girlies  I really mean that, DP has withdrawn from me this morning I think he cant stand seeing my pain and he is upset too, didnt even open his card    

XXX


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Charlie,

Well done chick I am so pleased for you!!      

But that proves my point above...I did an early detection test too, and look whats happened, I dont hold out much hope.

Cant stop crying   Am happy for you sandi and Kitty though    Maybe I will get one next time.

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Kizzy, do not give up!  My clinic says that they can do a blood test exactly 2 weeks asfter basting, but that for hpts you must wait another two or three days.  Keep using the pessaries for a few more days, and don't test more than once a day, first thing, or you will sedn yourself mad.

And remember that most people do not succeed first time, the next cycle will be much easier because you will know what to expect, and you will gte there in the end.



Rebecca


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Rebecca
I feel silly getting into such a state when there are people with worse problems!!  

I wont test til Thursday now cant stand seeing that negative result again tomorrow, have to go to work! Cant go like this if I get another -ve tomorrow so will try not to do it.

Why did I test early!! Arggghh!

Cos I saw others doing it and getting good results thats why!!  Grr!! Mad at self!!



Hows your 2WW going honey?
This has deffo been worst thing I have done!!!   

Hopefully feel better soon xxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning Ladies 

Just gatecrashing your thread to say 
  to charlie 
what wonderful news - we will look forward to seeing you back with us when you feel ready honey   

  to the others BFP's - wishing you a happy 8 months  

    to everyone else 

Lots of Love
Looby xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Morning you' all

Wow, its all happening isn't it!!!
   Kitty!! 
   Charlie!! 
   Sandi!! 

Kizzy - sending you lots of   - but hopefully another few days & the test result will be  . I have a friend that tested neg one day and positive the following day, so you never know! Fingers crossed!

 to everyone else! 
Liz
x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Magpie xxx


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Kizzy,

I tested negative last time round when I tested early, and I had some spotting, and then when I tested on the right day I got a bfp, so you never do know.

My 2ww has been fine until now, but today was the first time I had that strong urge to test, even though I know itis way too early - I was only basted this time last week!  So I am expecting it to get a bit more difficult now.  I am really going to ry not to test until the right day.  I have not bought a hpt yet, becasue I know if I have one in the house the temptation will be too great.

Fingers crossed for you love.

Rebecca


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks so much Rebecca for telling me that you have given me some hope, cos I really do not feel AF is coming, I feel different, cant explain. 

Wish I had waited, but maybe today will prepare me better for thurs being -ve.

Dont test early look at state I'm in!!!!

Good luck with rest of your 2WW, wil let you all know what happens next. Want to sleep so tired and emotional but cant!  

Lucy...sorry luv meant to say I had pains in ovaries too whilst follies were on the move, its normal dont worry just extra activity!!


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Claire

Would you put me on the list as moving onto DE IVF please.  I don't feel I belong anywhere at the moment and it might make me feel a bit better to see my name on the list with some baby dust wishes.

Hope you don't mind.... just feel a bit lost.
Thanks hon.  
Nikki xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Kizzy
Don't beat yourself up, hon. It's sooooo hard going through this. Last night, when I first tested was day 17 and it was a really faint line. You've not had AF yet so......  super big  It's so hard for our DHs as well. So much of this stuff is very emotionally complex for them and it must be hard for them seeing us go through endless disappointments. I'm not giving up on you yet!

Charlie - that is wonderful news!         Glad you've tested a bit early too as I'm beginning to feel I shouldn't have - trust the nurses to put a dampner on things. Lots of sticky thoughts coming your way... 

Rebecca -    it's a bit early yet, petal. Hope you keep sane  

Positive vibes to all!        

Kitty x


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Nikki -   and  to you.


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks Kitty hun.
I suppose I dont have a clue as never even done an hpt b4!!!!

Here's hoping Thurs will be good, if not I will just start all over  

Nikki I got confused and left you a message on 2WW board!!! xxxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Nikki -     Good luck on your next treatment, pop in and see us from time to time (well the ones of us that will still be here for a while!) and let us know how your getting on.

well I have officially lost the plot! Last night we had lamb shanks and veggies for tea (yummy!), so I gave the cat some left over lamb & then put the rest in some foil to put in 

the fridge. Well, today I can't find the lamb. Not in the fridge, not on the side, not in the bin. Cat has defo not had it - he was locked in the utility room. God knows what I've 

done with it, scared that I might find it rotting away somewhere in a few days time!


Then, I got up in the night for a wee, and found my hot water bottle on the landing with the light on. Either I've been sleep walking, or I just put the hot water bottle down 

there & forgot to turn the light off - weird.


Finally, just went to put all the paper from valentines pressies and cards etc in the recycling - and realised that I hadn't written DH's name on the envelope - very unlike 

me. I am going nuts.  

Just had to get that all off my chest - I'm off to look for the lamb again (and make a cup of tea)

Liz
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

thanks for your good wishes!

Looby - hi hun! How are you! Cheers! I'm welling up again   ! Miss ya xxxxxxxxxxxxx Blew ya some   !

Kizzy - Please don't take my news as bad for you. I'm using Acon ultra early tests they detect as low as 10 iu/ml, most early tests detect 25-50 so this mine are VERY sensitive test. HCG from the embie doubles every 48hrs in early pg so it may just not have gotten there yet. Yours may still be +ve. You may have a late implantation anything is possible. Please hang on in there love. Sorry if my news upset you, I really never wanted that     . 

Rebecca - Christ i thought I was bad testing early but 7 days past tx wow! hang on in there!

Kitty - bloody nurses puh! Ignore them, you have a BFP and a line is a line. You are going to me a mummy   !

Magpie - what is with your head hun   ? hope you find that lamb - oh my wonder where it is!?!

Nikki - good luck with next TX! It can and will happen hun!  

LOL To you all   Charlie xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Charlie luv!! No you didnt upset me, I am so happy for you!!   

I have the same tests as you though thats why I am upset!!

I will try keep positive til Thursday  Please dont think I am upset with your news, I am so glad you've had a tough time honey...I dont wanna make you cry so wont say no more except <hugs>

Magpie you sound like you are losing it chick!! 

XXXX


----------



## nikkiank (Sep 19, 2005)

Thank you .... I feel truely baby dusted


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

To all the lovely lucky ladies with , well done and  You must all be on   lol
Lu how are your follies today, have they had their workout...        

Kizzy don't be down , try again in a few days and try not to  beat yourself up too much...Is it ur anniversary today hun?  if it is (I seem to remember something...?)

Nikki  

Infact   to all

Think I will pass on the whole  thing...1 baby I could dope with, 2 I could handle, 3, 4 or 5 I don't think so! Lol

take care everyone

J x


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi Girls

OMG I stay away for 4 days and it all goes mad!!  I really can't keep up with all of you now but know I need to send big   to Claire and Nikki(keep in touch with us IUI lot, we'll miss you but good luck for your next venture) .  

Also   for Kizzy - hang on in there, hope it works out, if not keep positive, I know it really hard, been there etc.

And huge   to charlie, kitty and Sandi, well done girls, soooo pleased for you!

To everyone else at your various stages the gruesome 2ww ers and jabbers etc  , hope you are all ok.

Off to Somerset tomorrow until sunday for a short break (with DH and dog, meeting up with my parents + dog)!!  Unfortunately will be my baby making time of this month, an incredibly squeaky bed (we've been before) in a tiny cottage paper thin walls and parents in room next door, can't see it happening!! 

I'm sure when i get back there will be a new home and I will have missed loads!  

Wishing everyone good things for the next few days, lots of     and   and   for tx and testings!

Lots of love Janet xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Chickadee!! I dont think any of us could cope with 5!! Much as we want babies  

It is my anniversary today, 3 years we've been together, best 3 years ever  

We talked about getting married the other night  

I just wish I had some good news for him on our anniversary, I thought it would be good luck to test today, wish I hadnt!!  

Anyways I have taken up this board all morning with my moaning!! 

So will bugger off now   

  XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jan T (Jan 12, 2006)

Needed to send you another Kizzy  

Take care 

Jan xxx


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Charlie, well done honey I'm really pleased for you!

Kizzy, please smile. As I said my sis tested and was neg and now is postive. I've got everything crossed for you.
 It makes you wish you could give that in person but a cyber hug is better than nothing chick.

Nikki, a big hug for you too...   

Lu
xxx


----------



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Kizzy! Keep your chin up chick!

I've found the lamb! In the bin under the lamb bones - don't ask, I have no idea!


Day 31  still hasn't arrived. I said to DH that I might do a test later in the week if its still a no show, he thinks its a really bad idea. He says whats the chances after all 

these years - and I guess I tend to agree with him. So I'll just carry on waiting. I had some reflexology last night and apparently that can bring AF on if its on its way - so 

fingers crossed, the I can get on with tx at last!


Liz
x


----------



## Mands (Aug 16, 2005)

Claire – def test – best of luck
Dilly dolly – I hope AF doesn’t turn up – good luck 
Kizzy – holding out for good news for you on 17th  and I know a lot of ladies that have tested early and got –ve – so please don’t give up hope yet x happy anniversary  
Lucy –glad to hear you are having a better day – your nurse sounds like a moo!   
Kitty – fab news! Congrats!!   I hope your BFP line goes from strength to strength 
Charlie – that is wonderful news –   you so deserve this after all you have been through 
Nikki – I will IM u this afternoon if I can – but sending you a big hug  
Magpie – bless you – it sounds like you are a little distracted at the moment. Nice to know you got some valentines gifts and card…. My dh and I are SO unromantic, we just don’t bother. Poor effort. By the way – what is kinesiology? And does it help you? Having just read your last post – I hope AF is really late and you need to test soon – that would be a wonderful explanation for your forgetfulness.  
Sandi – congrats on your BFP   
Janet – I hope your cold has deserted you now –and there is always the floor this weekend, hopefully it creaks less than the bed!  
Rebecca – hope you are staying sane
Deborah – the footbath is something mentioned in the book ‘the infertility cure’ – warm water on your feet for 10 mins in the evening is meant to help circulate the blood and send it to the uterus/ lining
Katrina – I hope you get some answers re your cysts 

Hello to Sarah and Chickadee and to anyone I haven’t mentioned personally (sorry)
Am off to get my scan today for hopefully another natural cycle IUI. (am at day 10 today)

Lots of love everyone
Amanda


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Fab Valentines day!!! What a lot of lovely BFP's.

So pleased for you Charlie. You must be soooo happy. Really try and enjoy every minute. You deserve it.

Jules
xxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Congratulations Charlie & DH! So pleased for you both....   

Congrats also to Kitty & Sandi.  

Kizzy - not giving up on you yet sweetie.....  hoping for better news in a couple of days....

 to Jillypops, Miss Jules & all the other girlies....

Love Molly
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie scared to congratulate you too early, but hoping this is the one xxx

Must get my **** in gear and give us a new home, be nice to start with some positive news 

Cx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow just seen I have 500 bubbles, thanks ladies xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48686.new.html#new


----------

